# Need two or three for tues/wed-Port A



## asher (Sep 27, 2011)

Need some people to make a trip out on Tuesday and then possibly overnight into Wednesday heading back midday Wednesday or so. Nothing set in stone currently. 

Running a 35 Bertram out of port a. Pitch in for diesel and whatnot. PM me if interested.


----------



## Vozer (Mar 12, 2014)

Sorry I'm late on this post but keep me in mind for the future.


----------

